

Q/A with CEO of world's biggest e-commerce website - What should I ask? - zengr

Hello HN,<p>I am going to meet the CEO of world's biggest e-commerce website next week.<p>Please suggest me, what kind of questions should I ask?<p>What would you ask?<p>Some typical questions like "what made you so successful?" or "how do you see XYZ Corp as a tough competitor and what are you doing to face them?" or something different?!<p>Personally, I am a techie and aspire to be an entrepreneur.
======
adrianscott
how do you prepare and develop your mind to be able to make better decisions
over time?

------
h34t
How did it go? I'm curious...

